# I need a trailer



## Lennyg3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Does anyone within an hour or so of me have a trailer I can rent or borrow? I need to do some repairs on my trailer and really don't want to try and remove the boat from the trailer on
Land. I'm in northeast Pennsylvania. Thanks in advance


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 16, 2011)

It does not have to be nice by any means all it has to do is roll and hold my boat while I do repairs on my existing trailer.


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 16, 2011)

Go see if you can rent or borrow one from a local marina, or the place you bought the boat from.

just an idea..


----------



## azekologi (Dec 16, 2011)

Depending on your exact needs (boat being a flat-bottom jon or a keel hull) you can always rent a u-haul.

Maybe post an ad asking for a cheap rental on Craigslist.

Just more ideas.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Canoeman said:


> Go see if you can rent or borrow one from a local marina, or the place you bought the boat from.
> 
> just an idea..




I had considered taking my boat to a nearby marina and seeing if they could store it short term for me, but not sure on the cost involved with that. Anyone have experience with storage at a marina?


----------



## nomowork (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you doing the trailer repair work yourself? A boat trailer repair/manufacturer will store your boat while they do the repairs. Maybe you could rent/buy boat stands. Depending on the weight, you could make your own stands. There are articles on how to lift a boat while taking the trailer out from under it.

Just more ideas. Good luck.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you build a pair of saw horses with low legs? depending on the length of your boat you may need 3 or 4.


----------

